# Help me select a generator for power tools/ carpentry.



## Johnzan (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi,
I am in the market for a new generator.
I don't want to buy used because as I may get a good deal I dont trust someone else's neglect or abuse.

I'm looking for something that will be able to handle a small makita electric hot dog compressor, a dewalt 12" sliding compound miter saw, table saw, router, sander, etc.

I build chicken coops, sheds, and do a lot of work in the field.

I am also a mobile mechanic and I need power to run my air compressor since I'm tired of filling up an air tank every day and relying on electricity from a customers garage.

I also will be using it for work around my hunting camp for ATV trails and working on outbuildings.
I will use it semi frequently when electricity is not available and I need something that will last a long time with proper maintenance.

I'd prefer a gasoline generator and a semi quiet one would be great but my budget can't really exceed $700.00 ish dollars.

Is there anything out there that would be right for my situation?

I'm thinking a 6500 continuous watt may work fine but need some advice so I don't cut myself short......thanks.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Check out champion generators I have their 3500 watt model and it's quiet and so far reliable but you'll definitely need something around 6k watts to run the compressor


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

If you have a BJ's near you, even if you have to pay the 1 year membership fee, they have the Champion 9375/7500 watt generator for only $599. It's a bargain. And not horrible loud at 74 dB. The smaller 6250/5000 watt generator by Champion at BJ's is actually somewhat louder at 78 dB, but $200 cheaper at only $399: a steal.... Both have wheel kits and 2 year warranty.

I have a Champion 3500/4000 watt and it was about $375 with wheel kit from TSC. I think for only $15 more the 5000/6250 is a great deal.

You should go and hear what these sound like if you can: 74 dB is pretty noisy. Quiet operation in this power level will cost you for a 6500 watt generator, since they're inverters: more like $3k to $4k for 58 dB... ouch!


----------

